# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Σχεδιασμος Παπαγαλο-οικογενειας

## xarris21

Γεια σε ολους!!!!  :Happy:   καιρο εχουμε να τα πουμε , τελος παντων... εχτες.. πηγαινωντας καπου σταματησα σε γνωστη αλυσιδα προοιοντων για κατοικιδια... και βιωσα αναμεικτα συναισθηματα..!! σε ενα κλουβι στο μεγεθος που εχω εγω τον Ρινγκνεκ μου που ειναι νταξει σχετικα μικρο για αυτον αλλα ολη μερ ειναι ελευθερος στο δωματιο οποτε δεν ειναι και μεγαλο θεμα... ειχε αν τα θυμαμαι καλα 5 African Greys 5 μηνων υπολογισα οτι ειναι περιπου ! δεν ειχα ξαναδει ποτε απο κοντα... τι πλασματα.. ειναι πραγματικα γοητευτικοι και ιδιαιτεροι παπαγαλοι... κριμα που πωλουνται κατα αυτον τον για μενα ειδη καταδικασμενο (στο να πεθανουν) τροπο .. και για αυτον τον λογο παρα το οτι συναρπαστηκα.. λυπηθηκα κιολας..., απο την αλλη κανεις δεν μπορει να μην προσεξει τους μακαο και τα πανεμορφα χρωματα τους... ! οπως καταλαβαινεται απο εκεινη την ωρα ειχα τρελαθει.. κυριως με τους Grey και προσπαθουσα να βρω επιχειρηματα για να πεισω τον εαυτο μου οτι δεν ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη για εναν τετοιο παπαγαλο! αλλα δεν μπορουσα να αφησω ολες αυτες τις σκεψεις ετσι και τις διοχετευσα στον σχεδιασμο της μελλοντικης μου παπαγαλοσυντροφιας... ειδη , εχω τον λουξορ 1.5 χρονων ααρσενικος... με εξαιρετικη μπορω να πω ικανοτητα στην μιμηση ηχων , ημερος.. αριστος σε ολα του... τονοποιο εχω παρει απο πολυ μιρκο απο το γνωστο εκτροφειο *********  στον σχεδιασμο μου τωρα υπαρχει η αγορα ενος Macaw και ενος African αλλα το ερωτημα μου ειναι αν τους παρω κατα τις σπουδες μου (σε δυο χρονια) ή μετα τον στρατο... καθοτι σκεφτομαι πως τους 7-8 μηνες που θα ειμαι στον στρατο.. ειδικα οι δυο νεοσυλλεκτοι θα εχουν θεμα καθως θα λυπει το αφεντικο τους εις το καθηκον... αλλα και παλι η σχολη μου ειναι 5 χρονια αρα... στα 24 + στρατο θα παρω τους νεοσυλεκτους... και 8 χρονια μου φαινονται πολλα ...  τι προτεινεται?? 
ΥΓ1. μπορουν αυτα τα τρια ειδη να συμβιωσουν ?? υπο επιβλεψη παντα !
ΥΓ2. σκεφτομαι στο σπιτι μου τοσο στο φοιτητικο οσο και στο μετεπειτα να φτιαξω ενα δωματιο μονο για παπαγαλους! δηλαδη να εχει μεσα τα κλουβια τυος και το υπολοιπο να εινα σταντ παιχνιδια και τα λοιπα.. και να μπορουν να ζουν σε αυτο το δωματιο χωρις φοβο... !!

----------


## stephan

Τα είδη που αναφέρεις δένονται πολύ με το αφεντικό τους και δεν μπορουν να το αποχωριστούν ουτε για λίγες βδομάδες πόσο μάλλον για το φανταριλίκι. στο ίδιο κλουβι 
Φυσικα δεν μπορούν να ζήσουν  στο ίδιο κλουβί αλλά υπο επίβλεψη μπορούν να ειναι συγχρόνως για πτήσεις εκτως.
Ακόμα και μετα τις στρατιωτικές και φοιτητικές σου υποχρεώσεις δεν ειναι ευκολο να πάρεις ένα μακάο. Εκτος απο το μεγάλο κοστος αγορας και συντήρησης τους, τα πουλία αυτα θελουν αποκλειστικότητα αρα δεν μπορεις να έχεις και άλλα πουλιά εκτος απο αυτο. Ακόμα θέλουν παρα πολύ χώρο συνήθως τα βάζουν σε aviary (δηλαδή σε κλουβες τετραγωνικων μέτρων) και  με πτύσεις σε ανοιχτό χώρο αφού πρόκειται για μεγαλόσωμα πουλία που χρειάζονται άσκηση.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Χαρη. 

Μπορουν να συμβιωσουν και τα τρια αυτα ειδη υπο επιβλεψη και σε διαφορετικα τεραστια κλουβια εννοειται. 

Εγω θα σου ελεγα τον Macaw και τον african grey να τους παρεις οταν θα εχεις τελειωσει .. στρατο, σπουδες αλλα και τα γλεντια που ερχονται μεσα απο αυτες τις φασεις της ζωης μας.

Θα πρεπει να περιορισεις πολυ! την ελευθερια σου, εαν θελεις να υιοθετησεις τετοιου ειδους παπαγαλους.

----------


## Sophie

Καλησπέρα Χάρη!  :Happy:  Προσδοκώ κι εγώ όταν μεγαλώσω να έχω ένα μεγάλο σπίτι και να έχω ένα δωμάτιο μόνο για τα πτηνά μου!  :Happy: 
Όσο γι' αυτά που ρώτησες, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που σου είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω. Θέλω να προσθέσω μόνο μερικά πράγματα ακόμη.
Αν μένεις στην Αθήνα ή σε κάποια πόλη (και σε διαμέρισμα) θα ήταν προτιμότερο (τουλάχιστον για αρχή) να πάρεις ένα ζάκο (african grey).
Αν όμως μένεις στην επαρχία και έχεις μεγάλο σπίτι και κήπο (και εφόσον έχεις και την οικονομική δυνατότητα) θα μπορούσες να υιοθετήσεις έναν μακάο.
Αφού θέλεις να πάρεις κάποια στιγμή και τα δύο είδη πτηνών, πιστεύω πως θα ήταν καλύτερα να αρχίσεις με έναν ζάκο.  :winky: 
Ακόμη, ο μακάο θέλει *πολύ* περισσότερο χώρο από το ζάκο. Για παράδειγμα, μου έχουν πει, (νομίζω ο kostas0206) ότι ένας που είχε μακάο, του είχε "σπίτι" 42 τετραγωνικά! Φαντάσου, μια ολόκληρη γκαρσονιέραα  :winky: 
*Τέλος πιστεύω πως ό,τι πτηνό ή άλλο κατοικίδιο έχει κάποιος πρέπει να του αφιερώνει το χρόνο που χρειάζεται, όποιο μέγεθος κι αν έχει* 
Όταν το σκεφτείς, πες μας τι αποφάσισες  :Happy: 
Αυτά από εμένα!  ::

----------


## demis

Να πάρεις ξαφνικά 2 διαφορετικούς παπαγάλους αλλα και μάλιστα παπαγάλοι που δεν έχουν καμια σχέση με ριγκνεκ  και θέλουν το 5πλάσιο κλουβί το καθένα και πάρα πολλά παχνίδια + περισσότερη πιο ακριβή τροφή όλα αυτά μόνο που τα σκέφτομαι να τα έκανα εγώ τα βλέπω βουνό. Αφού είσαι φοιτητης θα έχεις διάβασμα και πολλά καινούργια πράγματα και σίγουρα οχι σταθερή ζωή, Αυτά τα είδη θέλουν αποκλειστικότητα  απο το αφεντικό τους. Με τρεις μοναχικούς παπαγάλους  θα την παλεύσεις?   ζουν αρκετά χρόνια και τα τρια πτηνά και γκαρίζουν πολύ. Πώς θα τα βγάλεις πέρα σε ενα σπίτι με τρεις παπαγάλους με πολύ γερή φωνή. Οι γείτονες σίγουρα θα έχουν πρόβλημα. Αν θές να μεγαλώσεις την οικογένεια μπορείς να πάρεις μια θυλικιά για το ρινκεκάκι σου. Θα χρειαστείς κι πιο μεγάλο κλουβί όμως καμία σχεση με τα χρήματα που χρειάζονται για εναν μακάο ενα  αφρικαν και 2 τεράστια κλουβιά! Κί ειναι πιο εύκολο να του πάρεις μια θυλικιά για να έχει παρέα οσο λύπεις εσύ στο στρατό μετά οταν με το καλό τελειώσεις απο αυτά θα βγάζεις και μωρά ριγκνεκάκια θα τα χαίρεσαι και που ξέρεις μπορεί να γίνεις ενας ωραίος εκτροφέας και να χαίρεσαι οποιο είδος γουστάρεις!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Παιδια, να τα παρουμε λιγο σιγα σιγα...καταρχας ενας ζακο με εναν μακαο, δεν εχουν καμια σχεση ουτε στον χαρακτηρα, φωνη, μεγεθος, εξοδα, κλουβι,και παιχνίδια.
Ο μακαο ειναι πολυ πιο ατιθασος και δυσκολος απο εναν ζακο,και το καλυτερο θα ηταν σε εξωτερικο χωρο η σε εξαιρετικα μεγαλο κλουβι, θελει τεραστια παιχνιδια, πολυ φαγητο και γενικα το κοστος συντηρησης ειναι μεγαλο.
Οι τιμες εχουν πεσει καπως... οι μπλε και οι μινι ειναι πιο φθηνοι ενω οι κοκκινοι πιο ακριβοι, αναλογως την ηλικια, το εκτροφειο κτλ.
Ο ζακο  εκ πειρας, λεω οτι δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολος οσο λενε ολοι, θελει την ασχολια του φυσικα κ αυτος, αλλα απο φασαρια κανει και για διαμερισμα,δεν κανει φοβερη φασαρια, ουτε συνεχεια, οπως ας πουμε οι μακαο κ τα κακατουα και σαν χαρακτηρας ειναι πιο ευκολος και με μικροτερο κοστος συντηρησης απο εναν μακαο. Και οι σενεγαλης ας πουμε που λενε ολοι οτι ειναι πανευκολοι, εχω τρεις και δεν ειναι ο πιο ευκολος παπαγαλος οσο λενε. 
Απο εκει κ περα αυτα που εχω να πω ειναι τα εξης.
Οποιον παπαγαλο κ αν παρεις να το κανεις οταν θα εχεις τελειωσει στρατο, σχολη κ.α λογω οτι πρεπει να τους εχεις μονιμα, οχι να τους παρεις και να τους δωσεις.
Και επιτελους αυτο που ακουω πολλους και λενε, οτι πως θα τα καταφερεις κτλ...παιδια αν δεν δοκιμασεις και δεν ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕΙΣ δεν θα το δεις στην πραξη... Δεν ειναι και καμια τεχνη !!!!!!!!!!!!
Προγραμμα θελει.

----------


## xarris21

παιδια να σημειωσω κατι... φυσικα και ξερω πως ενας μακαο για να ειναι χαλαρος και αρχοντας πρεπει να εχει ενα ''κλουβι στο μεγεθος ενος κανονικου δωματιου και δεν ειναι θεμα τα χρηματα! ο πατερας μου εχει φτιαξει ενα κοτετσι που ειναι τεραστιο και περιφραγμενο και μεσα χωραει ανετοτατα 4-5 μακαο.. οποτε με μια ανακινηση μια παολυμανση μια συντηρηση και μικρη διαμορφωση γινεται χαλαρα ενα παπαγαλοσπιτο! επιπλεον ουτε εγω πιστευω οτι ενας αφρικαν γκρευ μπορει να φωναξει τοσο ως που να γινει ενοχλητικος και καταδευτερον ακουγα και πριν παρω τον ρινγκνεκ μου οτι κανουν φασαρια το ενα φασαρια το αλλο!! νταξει δεν λεω αλλα δεν κανει οσο φασαρια μου λεγανε εμενα καθετε και σφυριζει κανει ακροβατικα και βγαζει κραυγες απο την χαρα του μονο οταν χερετται που με βλεπει! επομενως τα χρηματα δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλη ενοια για μενα καθοτι σκοπευω να γινω κτηνιατρος και μαλιστα με ειδικευση στα πτηνα και οπως ξερεται οι πτηνιατροι και οσοι ασχολουνται εχουν χορηγιες απο εταιρεις και τα σχετικα(εχω θειο κτηνιατρο) οποτε δεν υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα.. επιπλεον ελεγα τον μακαο και τον αφρικαν να τα παρω μαζι ωστε να συνηθισουν την παρεα απο μικρα μεταξυ τους και ετσι ωστε οταν μεγαλωσει ο μακαο να μην ξεριζωσει το κεφαλι του καημενου του αφρικαν και ετσι να μπορω να τους εχω αυτους τους δυο σχεδον παντα ελευθερους.. αυτα γιατι οι ρινγκνεκ ειναι γνωστοι για ζηλια και επιθετικοτητα και πιστευω οτι αν αφησω τον λουξορ με τους αλλλους δυο μεγαλυτερους για πολυ ωρα θα εχουμε αιματοχυσιες ακομα και υπο επιβλεψη! επισης θα συμφωνησω πως ο ζακο ειναι πιο ευκολος αλλα δεν ξερω αν συμφωνειται.. πιστευω πως και οι δυο εχουν πολυ γοητευτικους χαρακτηρες.! απο οσο ξερω και τα δυο ειδη ζουνε περιπου 80 χρονια! επομενος στα 25 μου αντε να μου μενουν το πολυ αλλα 60... οποτε καλα θα ειμαστε και δεν νομιζω να εχω θεμα με την συντηρηση τους! τελος πιστευω πως εχετε δικιο και οτι ρπεπει να αποκτηθουν μετα τα κρατικα και εκπαιδευτικα τρεχαματα

----------


## stephan

Γενικός κανόνας για κάθε κατοικίδιο (φτερωτό και μη) είναι ''τα τρία *Χ*'': 
*Χ*ρόνος,* Χ*ώρος, *Χ*ρήμα.

Αν μπορείς να εξασφαλίσεις τα παραπάνω και έχεις τη διάθεση να ασχοληθείς(που απ' ότι βλέπω την έχεις) είσαι κομπλέ.  :Happy:

----------


## demis

Παιδιά εγώ μόνο κοκατίλ και μπάτζυ έχω απλά μετέφερα τις δικούς μου προβληματισμούς. Οταν ειναι να απαντήσω κάπου σκέφτομαι σαν να ειμαι εγω στη θέση σας. Δεν ανέφερα πουθενά οτι έχω τέτεια πουλιά και ξέρω. Αυτο με το θόρυβο το είπα γιατί ξέρω μερικούς που ειχαν πρόβλημα με γείτωνες και είχαν lovebirds  και ξέρω οτι υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που τους ενοχλούν. Πράγματα τυχαίνει να ζω σε γειτωνιά που τους ενοχλούν ακόμα και τα σπουργήτια  τα τάιζα και πηγάινανε και πετούσαν το νερό και την τροφή απο τα μπολάκια! Δεν μένω στη γειτονιά σου για να ξέρω. Ούτε ήξερα οτι μπρεί ο πατέρας σου να φτιάξει εναν τέτειο χώρο! με λίγα λόγια δεν ειχα σκοπό να σου μεταφέρω αρνητική ενέργεια στο να αποκτήσεις αυτό που θές! Επειδή εγώ μπορεί να θεωρώ οτι ακόμα κι τα κοκατίλ που έχω ειναι απαιτήτικα για μένα αλλα τα κάνω τα πάντα για να είναι ευτυχισμένα δεν σημαίνει οτι ένας ζάκο ή ένας μακάο είναι δύσκολη επιλογή για κάποιον άλλο.

----------


## xarris21

Ντεμη ενωειται αυτο! παραληψης δικη μου ηταν που δεν τα προανεφερα... διαθεση υπαρχει αφθονη για αυτα τα γοητευτικα πλασματα... και ευαιλπιστω πως θα υπαρουν και τα 3 Χ  :winky:

----------


## demis

Σε αυτό δεν μπορώ να σου πώ αν θα μπορέσουν να +υπάρξουν στον ιδιο χώρο! Ομως δεν κατάλαβα τελικά τα πουλιά στο φοιτιτικό σου σπίτι σου θα μείνουν ή στο πατρικό σου? Μέσα σε σπίτι ή σε αυλή? Aφφου μπορει να κάνει μεγάλο μέρος γιατι αρχικά δεν φτιαχνετε ενα τεράστιο κλουβί με τρία χωρίσματα ωστε να μη μπορεί το ενα να πλησιάσει για αρχή? έτσι το ενα θα βλέπει το άλλο και γενικά θα έχουν παρέα απλά θα είσαι σίγουρος οτι δεν πρόκειτε να έχεις αίματα.

----------


## xarris21

κοιτα αρχιικα θα τα εχω μαζι μου οπου και αν μεινω μετα τις σπουδες μου.. οταν μετεπειτα γυρησω στο πατρικο μου θα εχουν και αυτον τον επιπλεον χωρο! οταν θα ζω εκει που θα ζω θα εχω ενα ολοκληρο ειδικο δωματιο για αυτα να εχουν χωρο για πτησεις παιχνιδια και ολα τα σχετικα

----------


## stephan

Ο άφρικαν γκρει σε ένα τέτοιο χώρο θα είναι άρχοντας άλλα για ένα Μακάο (απο όσα έχω ακούσει από ιδιοκτήτες τέτοιων παπαγάλων) ένα δωμάτιο κλασσικού μεγέθους θα είναι μάλλον μικρός, θα πρέπει να έχεις ως δεδομένο ότι ο παπαγάλος θα είναι μόνιμα σε ένα χώρο όπου θα μπορεί να κάνει έστω κάποιες μικροπτήσεις

----------

